# In floor heating



## j_miner13 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just wondering if the code has changed?
Can I still run in floor(6" slab) with a hot water heater in Alberta?


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

Not sure if it is legal where you are or not, or if you are planning on using a dedicated HWT for the heat and another for potable, or one for both. 

Here is a link to Heatinghelp.com to a thread on this very subject. It can be dangerous depending on how you do it due to the low temps in the tank with bacteria growth in it and cause people to get sick.
http://www.heatinghelp.com/forum-thread/135553/Could-I-use

The water tank will be running constantly and they are not very efficient either.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Im pretty sure in ontario you cannot. Its because its not a boiler and not designed for it. But I know it works well. My bosses garage uses one. :no:


----------

